# ATTENTION Augusta Area Bowfisherman



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2011)

I have a lead on some ponds that have never been bowfished.The owner wants to setup a tournament, but needs some help and some more info.Please contact me and I will provide more info....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 7, 2011)

im in!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 7, 2011)

drop me a line and i can help!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 7, 2011)

Im willing to come to augusta for that!! PM me and i will help however i can!


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 7, 2011)

FULL_DRAW said:


> Im willing to come to augusta for that!! PM me and i will help however i can!



I sent the info to ThompsonsZ71 ....You may want to contact him


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 7, 2011)

jmfauver said:


> I sent the info to ThompsonsZ71 ....You may want to contact him



Will do!


----------



## castandblast (Jul 7, 2011)

hmmm..... my brother is going to college there and needs help moving back in. I think I just got some incentive to make the 3 hr drive and help!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jul 7, 2011)

Where are these ponds located?


----------



## Michael (Jul 7, 2011)

Not much room in a pond, certainly not enough for multiple boats.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 7, 2011)

Its multiple pond Michael....


----------



## BANDT (Jul 7, 2011)

Would have to be several large ponds.

probably lots of fun


----------



## JpEater (Jul 10, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Its multiple pond Michael....



Brickyard ponds is about all I can think of that fits that description........


----------



## Michael (Jul 10, 2011)

That's better than Diamond Lakes


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 11, 2011)

you would be correct trey


----------



## bowfisher1 (Jul 11, 2011)

is there anything to it?


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am interested as well


----------



## keats (Jul 12, 2011)

im interested, when would this be????


----------



## camoman1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Please send me the info - my Nephew is into it . He just built a new boat just for Bow fishing .


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2011)

JpEater said:


> Brickyard ponds is about all I can think of that fits that description........





Michael said:


> That's better than Diamond Lakes





keats said:


> im interested, when would this be????





Buckaholic2000 said:


> I am interested as well





bowfisher1 said:


> is there anything to it?





thompsonsz71 said:


> you would be correct trey





camoman1 said:


> Please send me the info - my Nephew is into it . He just built a new boat just for Bow fishing .




The location is the Brick Yard ponds...Ponds is an understatement.I sent the info to Z71 and hope he has made contact with the owner.. I do not bowfish any more and when I came across this I told the owner I would post it up.I will speak to him ( the owner) this up coming weekend if he has not been contacted I will pass the info to someone else....


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 13, 2011)

Plan on contacting him today.... been super busy with work....


----------



## jmfauver (Jul 13, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Plan on contacting him today.... been super busy with work....



No problem...Hope it works out for you guys..


----------



## JpEater (Jul 13, 2011)

thompsonsz71 said:


> Plan on contacting him today.... been super busy with work....





Not sure if your talking about the pay fish ponds or the private ponds. I know of some folks that have been shooting the private ponds and killing a few gar. I don't know of anyone that bowfishes the pay fish ponds.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jul 13, 2011)

not sure yet trey... ill call you and give you some info


----------



## crawdad24 (Jul 13, 2011)

I spent 6 years duck hunting all of the brickyard ponds pay ponds and private.
They're all deep and steep right off the bank.  They're all old mining ponds.  Be careful.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 13, 2011)

Dang thompson!!! Hurry your butt up!!! I wanna shoot some fish to make up for the russell shoot!!!!


----------



## JpEater (Jul 13, 2011)

Make it later in the season. I will have an airboat by then and can hop from pond to pond without having to load on the trailer when I shoot them all! 

Is it unfair that I may can get in and scout ahead of time??


----------



## GA 50 (Jul 15, 2011)

The owner of the property has not heard of any such tournament.


----------



## JpEater (Jul 19, 2011)

GA 50 said:


> The owner of the property has not heard of any such tournament.



Imagine that!


----------



## crawdad24 (Jul 21, 2011)

The owner of the pond, leases the rights to the ponds (the fish ponds the ones you can see from 520) out.  Therefore he may NOT know.


----------

